#  RI0FF

## 4L5A

RI0FF     , IOTA AS - 025, 28  - 3  2021.
https://dxnews.com/forum/forum/iota/33991-ri0ff-iturup-island-sakhalin-russia

----------

Eugene163, long, UA0SM

----------


## rx3f

,   .  CW, SSB, FT8.   -  (, ) - .  .     . +79175566321/ +79686429799

----------

Eugene163

----------


## rx3f

.  16-80-40 / 40-30,   20-18.   ,  .

----------

Eugene163

----------

